# 3 year wait. 60p aquascape - Planted



## David Shanahan (8 Nov 2016)

Well, to say it's been a while is an understatement. I last had a scape about three years ago which I had to close down in its early stages to prepare to move house due to unforeseen circumstances. Well, to say I was gutted would be an understatement after investing some cold hard cash. 

I would have loved to get right back into it, but after purchasing a house and spending money on getting that right I just didn't have spare cash until recently.

Roll on 3 years and I'm glad to say I'm back in business to some degree or other. So about 4 weeks ago I made the shlep from Manchester to sunny Wrexham to see the guys at TGM to pick up my blank canvas. Having saved bits here and there and a good end of year bonus, thanks work, I picked up what I have always wanted, an ADA setup. 

Not having loads of spare room in the living room I went for an ADA 60p aquarium and stand. I decided to take advantage of the generous TGM 20% discount and went the whole hog and purchased a ADA ES series filter, which comes with appropriately sized lily pipes and gubbins. After conversing with the very helpful team at TGM I matched the purchase with an ADA Aquasky Moon light system which is apparently just as bright as the 602 system, but cheaper, go figure. I think ADA have missed out there. Now the budget was running dry and I still needed Co2 bits and bobs after selling all my old gear off and of course a bit of hardscape, so I purchased a TGM Co2 kit which comes with yet more ADA gubbins, tubing, a 5lbs Co2 bottle and aquamedic valve, around 6kg of Koke stone, some woody bits and ADA substrate including Power Sand and Aquasoil, oh and some Congo sand.

After getting all the gear home I quickly set about cracking on with making some dinner and sitting on the sofa. Well, Rome wasn't built in a day and tomorrow was Saturday. What's another day right.

No comments about the fireplace or radiator. It's since been moved Or the crappy pictures




 

So, Saturday morning came, I cracked out the Bacon and a cuppa and sat in front of my tank eating and drinking staring into the abyss. What was I going to do? Attempt a U shape, a triangle. I thought, we can figure this out, so I cracked out the cardboard and in true kiddie fashion, started to play with my building blocks, stacking up and knocking down what I had just built. 2 hours passed with a Saturday kitchen on the telly and I was there, triangular it is. Hardscape ready I jumped in the car and made my way to Maplins. Wel, I needed a step down converter for the ADA Aquasky and it gave me a chance to think about what I had just created.

Back from Maplin, happy with the hardscape I set about laying the substrate foundations, hoping my blockwork would translate. 



 



 



 

I started to fill the aquarium, so that I could set about cycling the new filter and substrate, but I had an issue with the wobbly floorsso the aquarium was filling to one side. The ADA stands don't come with adjustable feet unfortunately. Off to B&Q I popped to pick up some stainless steel washers. I used these on each corner of the stand stacked up until the aquarium was level. Genius and doesn't detract from the aesthetics.

Next job was to sort out some heat, so I popped to my LFS and purchased a Hydor in line heater as not to ruin the clean lines of the ADA 60p and glassware.

And so, is been about four weeks since I got setup and the filter and substrate have been cycling nicely. I've been changing the water every few days to remove ammonia and now the spike is done I've ordered plants ready for the planting stage. Here is what I have ordered.

Staurogyne repens × 7
Hydrocotyle tripartita × 2
Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' × 2
Rotala rotundifolia × 2
Taxiphyllum sp. 'Spiky' moss × 1
Bacopa caroliniana × 3
Hygrophila pinnatifida × 3
Lindernia rotundifolia × 3
Bacopa australis × 2
Eleocharis sp. 'mini' Tropica 1-2-Grow × 4

Hopefully with the large number of plants that are going in the scape will have a nice healthy start. Staurogyne Repens have always been my nemesis, but I truly believe that this has been ammonia issues in the past due to planting quickly after setup, so fingers crossed that slow and steady will win the race.

I'll get on with the planting and post up some pictures once that is completed.


----------



## rebel (8 Nov 2016)

Looks absolutely Schmick! Keen to see how the light performs...can it be dimmed?


----------



## David Shanahan (8 Nov 2016)

rebel said:


> Looks absolutely Schmick! Keen to see how the light performs...can it be dimmed?



No, it's got two settings. On or off  but ADA and TGM seem to get good results from them, so fingers crossed no issues.


----------



## EdwinK (8 Nov 2016)

rebel said:


> Looks absolutely Schmick! Keen to see how the light performs...can it be dimmed?



Of course not, it is an ADA stuff - all or nothin'.


----------



## rebel (8 Nov 2016)

Planty said:


> No, it's got two settings. On or off  but ADA and TGM seem to get good results from them, so fingers crossed no issues.


No probs. Just make sure that CO2 is pumping hard.


----------



## David Shanahan (8 Nov 2016)

EdwinK said:


> Of course not, it is an ADA stuff - all or nothin'.



Go big or go home kinda deal. Im in to that 



rebel said:


> No probs. Just make sure that CO2 is pumping hard.



Yea. I'm sure I've forgotten everything from the last time I was in the business too. Wish me luck fella.


----------



## rebel (8 Nov 2016)

The key with CO2 is that initially, don't have any livestock. Then you can adjust to your heart's content.

You will be fine.


----------



## David Shanahan (8 Nov 2016)

rebel said:


> The key with CO2 is that initially, don't have any livestock. Then you can adjust to your heart's content.
> 
> You will be fine.



Absolutely. Need to get back to dosing and adjusting ferts and sitting staring at drop checkers for hours on end with my Valspar colour chart


----------



## David Shanahan (8 Nov 2016)

Haha. Had to Google Schmick!

schmick
ʃmɪk/
_adjective_
AUSTRALIAN informal

smart or stylish.
"the new white, blue, and orange colour schemes are very schmick"
Added to the repertoire!!


----------



## Dantrasy (9 Nov 2016)

It's pronounced 'Straya'


----------



## David Shanahan (10 Nov 2016)

Just had the email that tells me all my plants are on the way. Roll on tomorrow and the few hours of splitting pots and fighting with pin-sets!

I will pop some pictures up tomorrow once I'm done. Excited!


----------



## David Shanahan (11 Nov 2016)

Quick update. I received my DICI skimmer today. It's very similar to the ADA Vuppa. It came with a USB UK plug and appears to be well put together, with a bit of foam to filter out debris. Unlike the Vuppa it doesn't come with the perforated disks. 

Flow looks good and it's doing a good job of clearing up the protein film. Not too bad for £60 



 



 



 

I'll get some pictures in situ once planting is completed later today.


----------



## David Shanahan (11 Nov 2016)

That was a bit of a mission. Lots of pots, lots of splitting, some wastage as I just didn't have room to plant more. 



 



 

 

 

 

I'll let it settle in for a few days, then chop some of the longer stem plants and the moss down.


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Nov 2016)

Ever wondered what to do with all those spare suction cups they send you? Well, it turns out that the make really good hangers!


----------



## David Shanahan (18 Nov 2016)

Well, it's been a week and I've not killed anything yet  I've been running with the lights on 8 hours a day, Co2 on 2 hours before and off one hour before lights out. Drop checker has been going from darkish green to lime green about 2 hours before the Co2 shuts off.

I've been dosing 1ml off ADA Step 1 and ADA Special lights on alternate days. 4 drops of ADA Green Bacter a day as instructed on the bottle. It smells like Bacon which is always good!!

On the second day I did a 70% water change to get rid of anything I may have shook out of the soil during planting and I'm due a water change tomorrow.

Some algae came with a small number of the plants I got, so I've got 2 Otto and 2 Japonica as a mini clean up crew which are doing a grand job. 2 pest snails this week, removed. Not seen any more.

I've had really good growth on the plants as you can see. So good that I decided to trim the plants which had the worst of the algae as they had fresh growth below.

Staurogyne Repens which I normally kill are going gangbusters, which I'm chuffed about and the Eleocharis SP mini is also putting down good runners, which must mean the Aquasky Moon is doing good on lighting.

The DICI (Vuppa style) skimmer is doing a grand job with no protein film to speak of. £60 well spent.

Here is a quick snap. Sorry it's not great, but All my pics are taken on my iPad.


----------



## David Shanahan (26 Nov 2016)

The end of week 2 and I've just done a major clean and trimmed stem plants.

The plants have been growing well with the majority of stems near the surface. I've added a bit of Riccia that I got when I bought some shrimp. 

I'm still contemplating how to trim the Eleocharis without getting grass trimmings everywhere, but it's growing in well, so might leave it. Staurogyne Repens still going great guns and I've decided not to trim these as they are bushing out fine on their own.

I've had a little hair algae, so I knocked up the Co2 a little. (The drop checker is blue because I've just replaced the liquid)

I bought 20 cherry shrimp from a local guy for £10. Can't complain about that. Tank bred and used to being dosed Co2, plus a similar TDS. Had to be done.

After lots of reading and contemplating, I've decided to buy a twin star. It's been in a couple of days now, so I'll see how it gets on.


----------



## Luke's (26 Nov 2016)

Hi, where did you buy the DICI surface Skimmer?


----------



## David Shanahan (26 Nov 2016)

I got mine from eBay http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111935838970&globalID=EBAY-GB 

I can't see any on his listing, but you can get them on Ali Express https://www.aliexpress.com/popular/steel-skimmer.html


----------



## Chrispowell (26 Nov 2016)

Lovely setup! Everything looks to be going well so far!! 

Will keep watching, keep the updates coming!!


----------



## David Shanahan (26 Nov 2016)

Chrispowell said:


> Lovely setup! Everything looks to be going well so far!!
> 
> Will keep watching, keep the updates coming!!



Cheers. I'll try to keep a weekly update running. Warts n all.


----------



## David Shanahan (3 Dec 2016)

Week 3

I continue with the ADA guidelines and this week I've removed 2 litres of activated carbon and replaced with 2 litres of bio rio. I've also added some phosguard to the filter media. About 25ml, that should do 100 litres of water for 6 months. We will see about that. There seems to be better flow through the filter now as more plants are swaying.

I've had a little green spot on the Hygrophelia so upped the fert dosing. Now I'm putting in 4ml of ADA step 1 and 4ml of special lights in on alternate days. 4 drops of green bacter (still smells like bacon) per day. 

I also have a little hair algae top right and bottom left. I'm removing with a tooth brush and upped the Co2 a little. I've also started to dose 5ml of flourish excel in the mornings, so I'll see if that helps to tackle the minor outbreak.

Not sure whether the Twinstar is doing anything.

Last week I switched out the ADA pollen for a Co2Art one which is doing just as good a job, but the attachment for the Co2 is in a better place. I bought another one, so I can swap them out at each weekly water change so I don't get much algae on the ceramic.

I've ordered some wave scissors from eBay. I'm going to mow the lawn, but will wait for next weeks water change as they've not appeared yet.


----------



## David Shanahan (10 Dec 2016)

Week 4

Everything appears to be going well. Plants are growing great. Last week I posted about some hair algae issues which seems to be under control. I bought an aftermarket dimmer for the Aquasky (£50) and reduced the light and upped the Co2.

Ludwigia Repens had a couple of pin holes in the leaves, so I have upped the dosing on the ADA special lights to add additional N & P, but that's being changed to EI dosing next week as I get the feeling I'm missing some nutrition i.e. Iron. It could also be because I savagely pruned it to get it to bush out a bit. I'm running abou 6 BPS now and continue with the green bacter (bacon juice) daily and Phyton Git at water changes.

I've added 12 ember tetra's last Saturday evening and tonight pick up about 35 juvenile snowball & cherry shrimp, which will add some diversity to the breeding group. That will put me to about 50 to 55 total. I'm planning a 90cm tank right now, so hopefully I will have a ready to roll clean up crew by the time that's up and running.

I'm noticing with the twinstar that I'm getting less algae on the pollen diffuser and the glass is staying relatively clean. That's what it should be doing, so looks to be working fine.

Wave scissors still haven't arrived (they were being shipped from 5 miles away so they've gone missing) so not had a go at mowing the lawn yet. Mosses and stems will get another trim next week.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Dec 2016)

Hi all,


Planty said:


> so I have upped the dosing on the ADA special lights to add additional N & P, but that's being changed to EI dosing next week as I get the feeling I'm missing some nutrition i.e. Iron





Planty said:


> I've also added some phosguard to the filter media


I'm not sure why? You are now adding phosphorus (P) with one hand and removing it with the other. 

If you are interested in its silicate removing properties of the <"Phosguard">, it doesn't effect Diatom growth. Diatom frustules are made of silicon dioxide (SiO2), but they can only extract it from the water in the form of <"orthosilicic acid">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## David Shanahan (11 Dec 2016)

Hi Darrel. 

I have been using the Phosguard to remove silicates, but in my area the Phosphate in the water supply is high, so it's an element of control also. I've not dumped all my Phosguard in the filter, just enough to control it.



dw1305 said:


> it doesn't effect Diatom growth



I don't think I've mentioned any diatom issues, at all, in any of this journal. So why are you? Let's not invent issues I dont have please! 



dw1305 said:


> You are now adding phosphorus (P)



What I did think is that the ADA was adding Potassium. It's hard to remember what's in these little bottles. As an 'expert' I'd have thought you would have picked that up, as Potassium deficiency normally shows as pin holes in leaves.  

I mentioned I'm moving to EI dosing which means I will have better control of what I'm putting in the tank and it's easier to understand.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Dec 2016)

Hi all, 





Planty said:


> Phosphate in the water supply is high, so it's an element of control also. I've not dumped all my Phosguard in the filter, just enough to control it.


You can ignore the phosphorus level in the tap water, it will go up and down through the year dependent upon rain-fall. You can't easily find the level of PO4--- in your tap water, because there isn't a legal limit for tap water so your water company doesn't list it in their water report, and it is difficult to test for with test kits.

It is different from a lot of the other nutrients in that it forms many compounds that are insoluble in aerobic conditions, but which may become available in the substrate. 





Planty said:


> I don't think I've mentioned any diatom issues, at all, in any of this journal. So why are you? Let's not invent issues I dont have please!


All it was was that it doesn't make any sense to try and reduce phosphate levels via chemical methods, while simultaneously adding it as a fertiliser.  Because "Phosguard" also removes silicates people sometimes use it for diatom issues, but it doesn't have any effect on these either. It isn't a product that really has any use in a planted freshwater aquarium, although you could use it for an unplanted tank or with corals etc. 





Planty said:


> What I did think is that the ADA was adding Potassium. It's hard to remember what's in these little bottles. As an 'expert' I'd have thought you would have picked that up, as Potassium deficiency normally shows as pin holes in leaves.


I wouldn't take the expert bit too seriously, as <"various politicians have successfully told us this year expert opinion is worthless">. I'm  not an EI, tap water or <"branded fertiliser ">user.

Pin-holes and yellowing in older leaves are often signs of potassium deficiency. If you have  potassium deficiency it is easy to rectify, because potassium is mobile within the plant and  nearly all potassium compounds are soluble. A small amount of potassium nitrate (KNO3) should cause a rapid greening of older leaves.

cheers Darrel


----------



## David Shanahan (11 Dec 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up Darrel.

I often see comments without any substance. Your response is much clearer.

Apologies for biting


----------



## dw1305 (11 Dec 2016)

Hi all, 





Planty said:


> I often see comments without any substance. Your response is much clearer.


I try, often I write something, count to ten, and then write something a bit more measured.

The trouble is that nobody is really an expert, it is all guesswork, just some guesses have a higher probability of being right than others. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## David Shanahan (11 Dec 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I try, often I write something, count to ten, and then write something a bit more measured.



It's down the the industry I work in. If you give someone a set of requirement or issues, then I'm used to getting something back that answers those issues or requirements. If someone answers with something that partially answers or doesn't answer my requirements I normally jump on it.

For example, you pointed out that I was using Phosguard which was a fair cop, but my issue was holes in leaves. I said I was adding more Phosphorus (P), which doesn't tackle my issue, but you knew I needed more Potassium.



dw1305 said:


> Pin-holes and yellowing in older leaves are often signs of potassium deficiency.



So you could have said 'you need to add Potassium (KN03), not Phosphate (P)' and I would have gone.'ah crap, yeah'

Then you went on to talk about Diatoms, but I'd never mentioned diatoms before and you didn't add any context about why you were talking about diatoms, so I was like 'hey, why is this guy talking about diatoms, when that's not an issue'.

I'm not saying that you don't give good or bad advice, but I see these kinds of posts where someone talks about something with no context and it confuses the poster and anyone reading the thread. That's where I was going with it. Without malice really, just didn't really know where you were going with it.

Cheers for the advice though.

Dave


----------



## dw1305 (12 Dec 2016)

Hi all, 





Planty said:


> It's down the the industry I work in. If you give someone a set of requirement or issues, then I'm used to getting something back that answers those issues or requirements.


That is one of the problems with issue finding in planted aquariums, there often isn't a single, straight forward, simple answer. Most parameters are "_shades of grey_". 

I think that is why Diana Walstad called her book <"Ecology of the Planted Aquarium">, if we want to understand the planted tank we need to take an ecological approach. I realise that you don't have understand what you are doing, or why you are doing it, and that a lot of people aren't fascinated by the intricacies of water chemistry, or the possible interaction between different micro-organisms. 

Many people just want something that works, and they don't care how it works as long as it does. That is why I've been promoting the <"Duckweed Index">, it has a simple set of rules (high plant mass including a floating plant, which you use as a visual indicator of when the plants need fertiliser, and high levels of dissolved oxygen in the filter) that allow you to have a resilient, stable "plug and play" aquarium. 

Although in many ways it is the polar opposite of the <"Estimative Index"> (EI), they have similarities in that they do away with the need for water testing.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Dec 2016)

I do think I have a calcium deficiency. Some of my Staurogyne leaves are curling length ways and some are yellowing. 

This is probably due to my soft water. Calcium Nitrate seems a little sparse at the moment, calcium chloride seems to be an alternative. 

What should the PPM be for a decent Calcium supply?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Dec 2016)

Hi all,





Planty said:


> What should the PPM be for a decent Calcium supply?


You don't need very much, 20ppm should be plenty. You can add a small amount of "oyster shell chick grit" to the filter or substrate as an alternative to adding a salt. It works well and is a very cheap option.

You can also buy food grade calcium chloride (CaCl2) cheaply, but you need to store it in an air tight container, because it is extremely hygroscopic. Because of this when you work out how much you need for your tank (to give 20ppm) you need to assume that it is the hexahydrate (CaCl.6H2O) form.

cheers Darrel


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Dec 2016)

dw1305 said:


> You can also buy food grade calcium chloride (CaCl2) cheaply, but you need to store it in an air tight container, because it is extremely hygroscopic. Because of this when you work out how much you need for your tank (to give 20ppm) you need to assume that it is the hexahydrate (CaCl.6H2O) form.



It's labelled Calcium Chloride Flake 77% Dihydrate. Normally used in reef tanks. If that makes sense.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Dec 2016)

Hi all,





Planty said:


> Calcium Chloride Flake 77% Dihydrate


It will only be the dihydrate (CaCl.2H2O) if it has been stored in a desiccator, and then placed straight into a sealed container. It is really difficult to stop it taking up atmospheric moisture, to the extent that if you leave it in an unsealed container it will eventually dissolve itself into a liquid slurry (it is <"deliquescent">). 

The extra 4H2O add 72g of water to the RMM. 

The RMM of CaCl2 is 111g (RAM of Ca is 40), so 40/111 = 36% calcium, when you add the 6H2O (6 x 2 x 1) + (6 x 16) = 96g you end up with an RMM of 207g and only ~19% Ca.

cheers Darrel


----------



## David Shanahan (13 Dec 2016)

dw1305 said:


> It will only be the dihydrate (CaCl.2H2O) if it has been stored in a desiccator, and then placed straight into a sealed container.



I guess that's the big question. It will go straight into a sealed container when I get it. 

This is where my maths is a bit dodgy. Adding 9 teaspoons to 500ml of water gives me about 8ppm per 20ml, dosed 3 x a week into a 55litre tank gives me 24ppm ish. If I got that right. 

Let's assume I have some calcium in the water, but enough to give me a deficiency, then I could be over dosing, but I can play with it to get it down a little by adding less, say 15ml per dosage.


----------



## Manisha (14 Dec 2016)

Really like it! ...worth the wait ☺


----------



## David Shanahan (17 Dec 2016)

Week 5

This week I moved from ADA ferts to EI dosing. I'm using the dosage recommended by Aquarium Plant Food. My Ludwigia Repens appear to be getting a little more colour. What has surprised me is that the Hygrophilia has taken off this week. Not much else has changed apart from the removal of the Phosguard, so I can assume it's one or both that's helped them out.

I think I have a calcium deficiency, so bought some Calcium Chloride Dihydrate. I've added 9 teaspoons to 500ml of water and dosing 15ml per day. I think I have this deficiency as some of the Staurogyne Repens have lost leaves and some leaves were curling length ways.

All of my hair algae is gone. Pretty much vanished over night.

The twinstar is in a bath of citric acid getting a clean. I still haven't had much algae on the glass since this was added.

2nd major trim this morning. Hair grass got the chop as well as some Staurogyne Repens and stems. I'm hoping the Staurogyne will grow back. Please


----------



## David Shanahan (27 Dec 2016)

Week 6

A couple of days later than my usual slot. I've had green spot algae issues to deal with for the past week or so, I've upped the Potassium Phosphate in the EI mix to try and tackle this. The flow where the green spot is is good, so assumed it was this.

It doesn't appear to be coming back on new growth but I will keep my eye on it. The Staurogyne I trimmed last weeken appears to be growing back, so happy about that.


----------



## David Shanahan (10 Jan 2017)

Hi Guys,

Not been able to do my normal weekly update, but things are going well. I've managed to get my green dust issue under control. I think it was a Phosphate imbalance as I've reduced this down a little and everything is growing and no green on the glass. Either that or it just cycled out. 

Spikey Moss is doing my nut in a bit trying to keep it trim whilst trying to keep the trimmings out of the rest of the plants, especially the grass. I keep pulling clumps out that have obviously grown from trimmings. Any tips would be appreciated.

I'm in the throws of planning a scape for my home office. Aquascaper 900 with Kessils. I'll get a Journal going when I get set up.


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2017)

Hello Planty,

Have been reading your journal with interest.
Lovely scape hope it still up and running.  Any update pictures? 

Fellow mancuimum myself, south Manchester. Nice to see follow manc into shaping.

I recently return to this hobby after a few years aways, and like you picked up a full Ada set up, 60p, es600 and moonlight thou wasn't brought new from TGM, I was lucky enough to find all this kit from a reasonably local chaps selling all his kit as he didn't have for hobby, hadn't even used the tank or lights lucky me. 

I am planning a iwagumi scape with rocks only, I'm into the minimised look perhaps it got something do with me being an architect . I am current doing an Dsm, trying get a full carpet of Ug, failed numerous times in my previous established tanks due to shrimp taking a liking to any clumps I planted...
Fingers crossed that I finally manage to win this time, taking it slow and easy seem to be the order of the day with Ug particularly while it getting established.

I note that in your journal you mentioned that you picked up a dimmer for your moonlights, I was wonder if you could advise what and where you picked up? These moonlight kick out a tone of light.￼


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2017)

Hello Planty,  just realised that you were on the same thread I was following regarding dimmers module for Ada lights, had planned to screen some of the led using a covet or tape, but look rubbish so back to considering dimmer, so wondering how have you gotten on with dimmer, assuming it still OK?


----------



## DjDamo (16 Nov 2017)

Looks great


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2018)

Sorry guys. Been a mad few months. Went away travelling a little, so got back about 6 weeks ago. 




 

Stopped by Tokyo and Niigata for a look around the ADA gallery and Sumida....... WOW

The 60p has changed a bit planted about 4 weeks ago. A touch of Amano, but going well. Lights are still runn8ng on the dimmer. Not had any issues, just trying to manage a little BBA and green spot. Turned the Co2 up a bit.


----------



## David Shanahan (16 Jan 2018)

Also been getting to grips with my 90cm & 30cm. I’ve been a busy guy since I got back.


----------



## steveno (17 Jan 2018)

Hello planty,

These 3 tanks looking good, the newest one (middle one) needs more plant mass but will look great once carpet and background plant have filled out...

The one with the sand look really nice, are there any shrimp in there?

Glad to hear that dimmer is running with no issues, Ive got the same moonlights so going pick up the same dimmer for my light. 

Would love to visit Japan, maybe day... sigh..

Will be following will interest.


----------



## David Shanahan (17 Jan 2018)

No, no critters yet. I can’t quite decide what I want. I used to run this setup with shrimp, but they kept getting sucked onto the inlet and couldn’t escape. I’m not one for covering them, so need something bigger than a cherry with some colour. Will do some research.

Yea. Japan is a great place. Shame I couldn’t take pictures at ADA. They had some amazing aquscapes.


----------

